# Filters Why Do Blowers Not Have Them?



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Why are there no oil or air filters on snow blowers?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Because there is no dust, and there is no oil pump.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

One theory is the snow will build up on the filter and choke the motor.

The couple predator motors I have done I have left the filters with no issues.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll elaborate on my response a little.

Boats and snowblowers are the two things I am aware of without air filters. It is because they operate in environments with zero dust to get sucked into the motor. Its as simple as that.

To say no oil pump is a little vague. Sure there is I'll being pumped to where it needs to be even if its as simple as a splash lubrication system. But there is not a pressurized oil pumping system that will push oil through a filter. I suppose there could be but for the low number of hours between oil changes I would not pay more for one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not to mention the additional strain that cold oil would place on one more internal part and the filter itself.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok guys thanks. That seems to make sense. I'll just need to be somewhat careful when I run it in the off season. 

Although, my smaller 250cc dirt bike engine has an oil filter but not my larger 357cc blower engine. Hmm.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Chuck2 said:


> Ok guys thanks. That seems to make sense. I'll just need to be somewhat careful when I run it in the off season.
> 
> Although, my smaller 250cc dirt bike engine has an oil filter but not my larger 357cc blower engine. Hmm.


As I said, they could put a pressurized oil pump and filter onto a snowblower but for the amount of hours for use it gets in between oil changes it doesn't make sense to add to the cost of the machine. You have a 4 stroke dirt bike? I've never had a dirt bike but I thought they were all 2 strokes.


----------



## rut3556 (Feb 13, 2014)

On the other hand, my old Simplicity S4 Sno-Away _does_ feature an air cleaner. Go figure...


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

If you install a SB engine on a rotor tiller, you must insert a foam from the air cleaner of eg. a Tecumseh 3.5 HP lawn mower. Cut it to fit the stove air intake of the snow B engine. A few drops of oil and squeeze it throughout the foam. That will protect your engine. You'll only get two hours before your engine is worn out, smoking, if you don't take that precaution.


----------



## Chuck2 (Feb 7, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> You have a 4 stroke dirt bike? I've never had a dirt bike but I thought they were all 2 strokes.


Yes my Honda XR250R is a 4 stroke.

Dirt bikes, quads, jet skis, outboard motors,...you can get as a 2 or 4 stroke.

LawnBoy used to make a 2 stroke lawn mower.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuck2 said:


> Yes my Honda XR250R is a 4 stroke.
> 
> Dirt bikes, quads, jet skis, outboard motors,...you can get as a 2 or 4 stroke.
> 
> LawnBoy used to make a 2 stroke lawn mower.


Because of government emission mandates, 2 stroke engines will be a thing of the past. All the manufacturers have already or soon will be moving away from them.


----------

